# Almond or qualmond?



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

is this pigeon almond or qualmond?
thank's


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Can't see pictures!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Can see them now! Good looking birds. Afraid I can't help with your question.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Either almond or ash-yellow bar cockbird carrying blue.


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Either almond or ash-yellow bar cockbird carrying blue.


The mother is blue bar split RR.
The father is almond or qualmond blue spread.

The father:


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I'd say almond, though I don't think the RR from the mother passed along, or there would have been a slightly more golden ground color.

The dad is too dark for qualmond I think. Though I have no personal experience with qualmond, and only recently have started breeding almonds. As I understand it qualmond shows greyish ground colour and a somewhat less dense break, which leads me to believe that this dad is almond and not qualmond, since they don't become as dark as almonds do with age.


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok,thank's.
Here is a photo of nest sister.What do you think?


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

This one also looks like an almond to me, probably T-pattern (or dark check). Maybe split RR, though there is no way to tell for certain by phenotype (I mke an assumtion that this one is redder than the bar due to some factor, porribly RR). After the first moult this bird will probably get a little more uniform in colour (less grizzle looking). The pattern might become more clear aswell - at least that is what my almonds have done so far. I never realised how much almonds could have in expression untill I started breeding with them myself. I raised 5 this season, and every one is completely different.

Spread almonds look noticeably much more grey than this. They are pretty much just grey and flecked with very little red/yellow/bronze, so you will definitely be able to tell when you bred one.


----------

